# critique on my discus aquascape



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got done with aquascaping my discus tank, what are your thoughts? anything to add cut out? move? Sorry for the crappy pic i took it with my phone camera and its a little cloudy cause i jsut got done moving stuff around. Its filled with half floramax and half crushed coral w/ pfs sand.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

This tank looks like it has africans. Did I misread the subject?


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

It does im gonna remove them tomorrow and trade it in my lfs


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the crushed coral substrate will keep your water at a higher ph


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

I have some driftwood in there now and im gonna add some peat moss in my canister filter


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a heads up. And I believe peat needs constant replacing.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I would suggest getting more wood, and moving the wood to the left side with the plants.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

I like the driftwood on the other side it looks bare if i moved it over


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

bluejack23 said:


> I think the crushed coral substrate will keep your water at a higher ph


True, and discus love a low pH. You should get rid of coral and calciferous rocks to keep the water optimal.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

I decided to go for bosemani rainbows instead of discus they require less care


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

How many?


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

havent bought any yet will go to the lfs tomorrow maybe 4?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds nice. What will be the final stock?


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

Right now i have a bunch of variety tetraa a dwarf gourami clown loach hoping to add some more rummy nose tetra


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

dont go with rummynose , they are too sensitive .. they need 80-84F and soft acidic water much like discus ... i would go with neon tetras , they are cooler water fish and neutral PH tolerant. What size is the tank ? Have you thought about Central American Cichlids ? sajica , nanos , and a few other smaller CA species ....


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

never really research about or know anything of CA fishes my tank is a 55g


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

what my tank looks like now


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

Regarding OP, I really like the arrangement. Its a nice balance and has interesting shapes. The space seems tranquil, with good open areas.I also like the clean green colors on the left.
Oops just noticed you updated the arrangement. New one is nice too.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks guys i just need some low growing plants in the front , any suggestions?


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

btw should i be doing water changes weekly on this tank? im only running a sun sun canister filter on this one.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

du3ce said:


> btw should i be doing water changes weekly on this tank? im only running a sun sun canister filter on this one.


Yes.

I've had good luck with dwarf sag, and dwarf hair grass for the forefront, and only require low-medium light. The dwarf sag grows runners to propagate, just a little delicate for roots, so they dont like being replanted all the time. Dwarf grass will come in a mat, i'd suggest keeping the mat intact, and not breaking it up to spread around. :thumb:


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

I like the hint of red you added.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------

